# Statement outlining housework



## savageangel78 (Mar 20, 2013)

I was just wondering how much detail everyone went into for the statement of how the housework is distributed?
Did you go into details of who does what specifically? What I've written so far is only 4 lines...

cheers

Robyn


----------



## Marianina (Oct 25, 2012)

savageangel78 said:


> I was just wondering how much detail everyone went into for the statement of how the housework is distributed?
> Did you go into details of who does what specifically? What I've written so far is only 4 lines...
> 
> cheers
> ...


Hi Robyn, when I submitted my application, I did not have anything on how our housework is distributed. I was then called for a face-to-face interview and was asked this (among other questions). My CO wanted a detailed narrative of who did what in the course of a day. 'Suggest you do go into details. Good luck!

~ Nina


----------



## bashishot (Feb 8, 2013)

We basically said that we share the majority of the household duties. For example, my husband has the kids while I work and when I get home, he goes to work and I take care of the kids. I said we shared all of the chores and did laundry, etc together. We included a lot of kid stuff in the household duties. Taking them to school, picking them up, etc. I don't think they necessarily want to know who does dishes, laundry, making the bed. I think they just want to know that you are in a joint household that works well together.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

We included a fairly detailed but general description... I don't even know how else to describe it! Something along the lines of "X does most of the household as Y is working, but Y usually does the laundry unless help is asked for. We do all groceries together and if we can't we coordinate it (see Facebook messages included)." Etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Whitney (Jan 4, 2013)

Mine was only a couple lines as well. Like "He does the gardening, builds things and maintains our cars. I do the washing. We both cook and clean." We both do most household things so there were only a couple things that I could point out that I mainly do or he mainly does.


----------



## AJ67 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just be honest and list who does what in the household.It´s really that simple.
It doesn´t take many lines to detailed explain the nature of the household when you list the chores 
The more you go into details the longer it will take for your CO to go through it all.
I´d say 4 lines is normal.10 lines feels like overdoing it.
I told them my partner is a better chef than I am so he´s happy to make dinners etc while do most of the rest in the kitchen..lol
He wrote that I instantly took over most of the chores..lol
Just be careful you and your partner don´t copy each others statements but that you agree on who does what and what chores you share.
They want to assess if you share household as partners. 
If the person migrating would be sitting on his/her bum all day while the partner did all the work I think they might have a few questions to ask....lol


----------

